# New Lathe & Mill Arriving Soon !



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Something I have always wanted is about to arrive on my doorstep









The supplier contacted me and let me know it should be cleared through customs mid to late next week









Sieg C6 Lathe, Sieg X2 Mill and related accessories!

I will be looking into upgrading to CNC control in the very near future. Machined metal slingshots anyone !


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

TOOL WAR!!! nah, seriously, nice equipment. can't wait to see what you crank out.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Would be only too happy to do some production "testing" for ya .........


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

very nice, can't wait to see your projects with it.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

1st project - the TubeShot










2nd project - All metal slingshot pistol


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

o_0 I am drooling. What software are you using to design with?

Eddie.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

HopefulHunter said:


> o_0 I am drooling. What software are you using to design with?
> 
> Eddie.


Autodesk 3D Studio Max 2011


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I cannot wait to see the cool stuff you come up with!


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiice man. I am extremely jealous







One day...


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm jealous.








RR


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Congrats Hrawk! That looks like a lot of fun. I'm in the process of restoring my grandfathers old Craftsman M6 lathe.

PS I like the tubeshot!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Great looking machines Hrawk, I have an old 1938 Elgin bench lathe that took me two years to get all parts for and love tinkering with it. It's all manual feed but precise and fun to use. Can't wait to see your projects. Good luck with it. You can never have enough tools.
Philly


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

After a bit of practice, I'm really hoping to be able to start making a few mini Stirling and steam engines.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

And can anyone say 'Custom flashlights' ?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

you can put me down as a prototype test guinea pig.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

If you make one of those Gatlights, I want one!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

you'll need a cold climate field tester too


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

ill be happy to be a tester for them


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Getting closer.

The Lathe and mill are ready for collection. Already paid for, so I can leave them there for a while until ready to take straight from the truck to the workshop. No where to store them if I pick them up now.

In the meantime . . .

Slabbed, totally slabbed !


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Can't wait.......


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice site! When's building being delivered?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks like a great location for a workshop!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Can't wait to see your stirling engine.

My dad had one when i was a kid and I spent countless hours watching it work. I would love to see a stylized and artful rendition of this marvel of thermodynamics.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

First drawing of the layout including benches and built in catch box.

Yes, the catchbox is low. When I stand back @ 10m, I am about 1m lower so the catch box is actually at eye level.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Bench with top and shelf removed.

I am trying to get it as solid as possible.

Please, if anyone has any suggestions, I'm all ears.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

WOW! Hrawk I am envious to the max!!!! I put in over 10 years in a Machine Shop, Bridgeport Milling Machines( a favorite),Landis Shaft Grinders,Do-All jig grinders,South Bend Lathes,Cleveland Shapers etc, I loved it! Then they started doing big CNC machines and the little job shop where I worked couldn't compete. The old days where a guy came into the shop with a drawing and you had a chunk of metal and worked it into what he wanted are sadly over. Some little shops are around in the smaller towns still but I miss that old "hands on" way of doing things. To be honest, the new CNC machines are simply astounding. You can do so much. I like what you have and wish you lots of luck with them and be safe always! NOW LET"S SEE SOME FRAMES BUD!!!!!!





















Flatband


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Finally !!!

Lathe and mill being delivered on Thursday. Got a busy day ahead of me tomorrow making benches.

I is excited


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

That looks excellent! The only improvement I can think of would be to use half lap joints for the bench framing, As massive and redundant as your design is, it's still relying on the lag bolts or screws or whatever you are going to use to fasten the rails and stiles to the bench legs to keep the frame from racking. It seems counter intuitive that it is stronger to cut into a square beam and inlay a rail into it than to bolt one onto the outside and keep the whole leg intact, but that's how it works. Physics, it's not just a good idea, it's the law!

But however you assemble it, Use lots of glue, and brush it on the contact surfaces right before you put the bolts in. Again, it's all about surface area, and if you spread glue over a 16 square inch area and let it cure, it's going to be stronger than a one inch steel through bolt or 4 1/4 inch lag bolts or whatever. Plus, glue is cheaper than hardware.

I'm a big fan of replaceable tops for workbenches too. I use 3/16 tempered hardboard (the dark brown stuff like pegboards are made of, only solid) and trim it flush to the edge of the plywood tabletop with a router. Then screw the trim edges into the plywood, so the tops are flush with the hardboard. when it gets all nasty and ragged out, just pop it out, cut a new piece and drop it in. Looks like a whole new bench.

Have fun, However you do it


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks James, I really appreciate the input.

I intend on using plenty of liquid nails when making the framework along with four 1/2" coach bolts on each leg. The top will be glued and screwed excessively.

I was trying to avoid using lap joints as I want the surface to be as true as possible. I have doubts as to my ability to cut them all perfectly, however what you say is true, I'll sleep on it tonight. Maybe using triple 4x2's instead of single 4x4's will make this a bit easier to do, cutting 2 shorter to incorporate a full lap joint.

Replaceable bench tops, yup I think that's a great idea. I had always planned on using 2 layers. First layer will be a 30mm hardwood structural ply topped with an 12 or 18mm MDF removable surface. Hopefully with nearly 2" of bench top, vibration wont be an issue and I have something I can really swing a hammer on.

Have fun ? You betcha







After so many delays and much procrastination it's finally coming together. It's going to be a great week, I get my toys and I start my engineering as well as my CNC programming course this week. Happy days.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> 1st project - the TubeShot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know where to find a reviewer for the tube shot if you need one, hint hint


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Make me a Lightsaber!!!!!


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

Tubeshot? Genius! I'd shell out more than a few bones for a piece like that.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Looky what turned up today


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

You complete bastard!
Have fun Hrawk. cant wait to see a lil vid tour once its all set up. I dont even have a shed at mine. Have to have all my tools at girlfriends house. Real pain in the arse.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, have a fun buddy!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Sounds like you're gonna be one very busy man for awhile!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Couldn't help myself, I had to start unpacking some of the new toys even though nothings set up yet. This little collection represents the best part of a grand.

Slot and end mills









Indexable turning tools









Collet set









Quick change tool post with 4 tool holders + parting tool holder









Mill vice









4 Jaw chuck


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Quit messin' around and get those workbenches built!









p.s. ............ I'm challenged by my dremel tools.


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool, when you plan to play with these toys ?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I've got the timber for the bench tops, but the rest of the timber wont be ready till early next week.

So nothing to do now, than sit back, drink beer and look at my shinies


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Bench with top and shelf removed.
> 
> I am trying to get it as solid as possible.
> 
> Please, if anyone has any suggestions, I'm all ears.


Suggestions?

Get yourself a chisel and mortice and tenon those joints! Ain't nothin' better for a bench!


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

*I like HH's suggestion; especially if you through tenon and wedge. A join doesn't get much more solid than that.*


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

Unless you through tenon and Draw-Bore it









Involves drilling a hole in the sides of the mortice, and then one a mm or so closer to the shoulder of the tenon, then you put them in place all glued up, and knock a dowell into the hole, It'll pull the shoulder in REALLY tight, and guaranteed will not move. (Unless you park a crane on it or something silly)

Cheers!

Eddie


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Good tip, HH. I had forgotten about that method. The only thing that seems similar in strength of join is using bed bolts, but that takes a lot of precision in your boring.*


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm not familiar with bed bolts, do you mean bolts used for holding beds together? :S

As a rule, the draw bored mortice and tenon is so good because you get both a mechanical and chemical bond, it'd really take a lot to shift it. However it'll also take a lot to take apart and reassemble..


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thats fantastic!
Love the mill vice.

Can't wait for you to machine some parts now


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Flatband said:


> WOW! Hrawk I am envious to the max!!!! I put in over 10 years in a Machine Shop, Bridgeport Milling Machines( a favorite),Landis Shaft Grinders,Do-All jig grinders,South Bend Lathes,Cleveland Shapers etc, I loved it! Then they started doing big CNC machines and the little job shop where I worked couldn't compete. The old days where a guy came into the shop with a drawing and you had a chunk of metal and worked it into what he wanted are sadly over. Some little shops are around in the smaller towns still but I miss that old "hands on" way of doing things. To be honest, the new CNC machines are simply astounding. You can do so much. I like what you have and wish you lots of luck with them and be safe always! NOW LET"S SEE SOME FRAMES BUD!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here here flatband. Dont worry mate, when I become president of the known universe I'll make sure the old/fun ways of doing things are reinstated in a big way. Cnc's are a tribute to modern mechanics but are only good for runs of hundreds, thousands or hundreds of thousands of the same thing and the guy opperating it generally knows nothing of engeneering and thats assuming he's an actual person and not a robot, he only has to check tolerences, change the cutting bits and keep the coolant flowing. A guy making a one off piece is far better off with a 'manual' milling machine...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Frame for bench #1 coming together nicely.

No, I didn't mortice


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thats freak'n sweet!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Even stained the frame!

I'm jealous of your shop-to-be.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

No stain, it's treated pine. I went with that so any moisture or excess coolant on the floor wont cause any problems.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

IF desired, could get the mortise advantages by glue/screwing 1x4 to inside surface of the legs.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Bench #1 framework finished.

Wait for the glue to dry a bit longer then I'll start screwing down the top.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Coming along nicely, very clean bench.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Hrawk, im a little worried how hot its gunna get in there on a summers day. i know my shed is sweltering.

Have you considered this?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I have, I'll be putting in a pair of exhaust fans soon and maybe a wall fan.

With both doors open and that, it should be at least bearable.

Also, it's pretty much in the shade from about 1pm onwards.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That is a rock solid bench buddy!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Bench #1 framework finished.
> View attachment 16925


Plenty of clamps are good.


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

you have a lot of time on your hands by the looks of it...lucky bugger! mind if i ask what you do for a living?


----------

